# Thanks for having me!



## iamlegend (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
Thanks for having me. I hope to stick around and learn a few things!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!

Jeff


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

iamlegend said:


> Thanks for having me


Thanks for being had! Welcome to the dark side of the street.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> Welcome to the dark side of the street.


 Are yo saying "No light bulbs are lit here? "


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Metaphorically, yes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

AHhhh, relief.!
The bar is set low....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome iam, I was kind of hoping you'd teach us! The bar is always set low around here, less distance to fall when we're drinking.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Glad you made it.
You know, the first time I saw your name I thought it said Iamlegal. You can probably guess where my mind is now. But nevermind my random thoughts. I hope to see more of your posts soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> You know, the first time I saw your name I thought it said Iamlegal.


DeathTouch, you've got to stop consuming bottled liquids for breakfast!LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, it is the breakfast of champions.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Then I must ask, What's for lunch?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard the S.S. Unpleasant Street. I'm your captain on this voyage into the dark side of things... :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

And we all know what happens to vessels called S.S.****, right?

This will truly be a scary voyage!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And we all know what happens to vessels called S.S.****, right?
> 
> This will truly be a scary voyage!!


There are still German SS vessels out there?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> There are still German SS vessels out there?


I was kinda think' along of the line of Gilligan's Island .

ZF as the Skipper....


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome! This a good place.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the... whatever Colin was thinkin here... hope u enjoy the stay


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings iamlegend and welcome to the forum!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## iamlegend (Feb 15, 2006)

Hahah thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes..Come on in..set a spell..y'all come back now, y'hear?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey-Ho, Let's go!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Hey-Ho, Let's go!


RAMONES?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

buh-bye!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello and now goodbye!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

At least we know why he is a legend.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> buh-bye!


LOL!


----------

